
Zoom's forced app is irresponsible - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2020/03/zooms-forced-app-is-irresponsible/
======
kgraves
zoom.com -> "Join a Meeting" > Enter Meeting ID > 'join from your browser.'

Probably took less time for me to do this than for OP to write this
'complaint'.

Wasn't hard really.

